# I need a new smoker



## jcbigler (Nov 3, 2018)

My trusty old Chargriller is about done. I've stretched it's life out to more than 13 years. 

But now, I need a new smoker. 

Once upon a time, I had dreams of building a nice reverse flow smoker from an old propane tank we have on the property...and I am still going to do that. But I need something smaller, for more...casual cooks. 

Recommend me something. 

I've looked at the Old Countrys from Academy, and while nice and a definite upgrade form what I have, their fit and finish don't seem to be too great, and not reverse flow. The Oklahoma Joe's Reverse flows just look stupid with the cut off and plugged side smoke stack. I'd like a Lang 48 on a trailer, but don't have the scratch. 

I want it to be an offset, reverse flow. And I want it to run on wood, not pellets, or gas assist, or charcoal. I would prefer one without a top opening door, and just the end door on the firebox. I'd like two cooking grates, and mounted on a small trailer would be a plus. I want to be able to cook at least 4 good sized briskets, 5 or 6 would be even better. 

Does my dream smoker exist? Am I asking for too much for a $1,200 to $1,500 price point?


----------



## SmokinLogs (Nov 3, 2018)

I hope you find what you are looking for, and let us know. I’m wanting something similar, but on more of a budget. I’m hoping next year to buy an old country pecos and modify it to fit my needs; maybe reverse flow, adding a second rack, and fine tuning the fit for a better seal. I’m not much of a welder, but my dad is, so that’s my plans. Good luck on you hunt for smoke!


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 3, 2018)

If you forget the trailer part, you can get a Lang patio model for $1250 + shipping. The 48 patio is about $600 more.
Never tried but I would think you could get 5 or 6 briskets in one. I have the 36 & have never had a situation where I didn't have enough room for what I was cooking.
Al


----------



## Nole4L (Nov 3, 2018)

As Al mentioned you can get a brand new Lang around $1250.  I was ready to pull the trigger on that and happened to look on Craigslist and found slightly used Lang with more bells and whistles (the Hybrid Deluxe) for $1100.  If you don't mind waiting there are some good deals every once in a while from folks who buy one then don't want to put in as much time as it takes to cook good bbq on a stick burner.


----------



## Lookn4u (Nov 3, 2018)

Your in the right spot, OK and North Texas both have lots of small pit builders, just check Craigslist, Offer it up, 5Mile, etc. I see some really good looking shop made pits for a very fair price. I had my last trailer rig made by Don Williams in Joshua, great work and built like a tank. He advertises on Craigslist only and has a considerable wait time. I see others all the time, Johnson County Smokers is another, my next patio setup will likely come from them. Good luck, pit shopping is almost as fun as using them.
Jon.


----------

